# Power outage: How long is the filter safe



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Guys, Gals....its the time of year for Power outages again (here anyway)

Realistically being inside the tank water: How long do you think the power can be out WITHOUT harming the bacteria? Or in other words: Starting after how many hrs should I start fiddling with back up and extension cords?

And pls don't say "few hrs" now....be specific :lol:


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I had a power outage for 5 days. Started getting reading for ammonia and nitrites on the second day. (threw my bio-wheels in the tanks on day1) I preformed 25-50% water changes twice a day, to keep ammonia/nitrites low. Used battery powered air pumps.
The power was restored on a Thursday night. I was prepared to do water changes Friday morning. Tested Friday morning, and got a zero reading for ammonia and nitrites on all 4 tanks, that I had at the time.
So enough bacteria remained after 5 days of no filtration, no mini cycles.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

DANG! Ok that's MUCHHHH longer then I'd have thought, I was thinking like few hrs MAYBE half day....but that's amazing! 
You also got planted tanks don't ya (cause I think that's also a BIG factor in the matter of filter outage)


----------



## mags2313 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Wow!*

Wow, 5 days without power! Now THAT would be a test of my patience! Sure is a big reminder of how much we depend on electricity!
Good for you TwistersMoM, I am assuming you didn't lose any fish. Where do you live anyway?


----------



## mags2313 (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh lol, you live in Ohio, I didn't read that first.


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

Natalie...THANK YOU for starting this thread. If my power went out I think I'd have a panic attack about my filters. I'm so relieved to hear about the 5 day timeline. 

Actually, my filter went out one night and by the time i realized it the next morning the bio wheel was dry. I got a new filter, put in my old bio wheel that I had dunked in tank water, added Safe Start, and I never did get a detectable amount of ammonia or nitrite after that. My levels really just stayed the same. It was surprising.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

LOL just another reason Canister's or Internal filters are better  no worries in my house about a bio wheel (at least ONE less worry ain't that nice).

I hoped it would be helpful to more people then only me (considering the big storm moving into the midwest and the north getting slammed too).

In your case Steph..I'd be more worried about earthquakes cracking my tank then Blizzards knocking the power out days on end.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah they can go a long time. I've never had to deal with more than a 14 hour power outage most of ours are in winter and the power companies really have to get it back on before we all freeze to death in these WI winters. Its like negative outside right now, cuz of that blizzard last night. Yeah we got slammed. A foot of snow here. That we can deal with, its the wind. My classes we canceled 20min before the started. So of course I had already dug the SUV out from under a foot of snow and drove 10 miles. They could plow all they want, the wind just kept putting it back on the roads. I went threw some ~18" drifts. 5 minuets later on my way back home you couldn't tell I had gone threw them at all. 

In canister it is still a good idea to circulate the water. Usually at the 8 hour mark I disconnect the output hose from the tank, lowering it into a bucket creates a instant syphon. Reconnect the hose once the bucket is full, then I pour the bucket back into the tank. 

If I was expecting a super long outage like 5 days I would either throw the media in the tank, or completely remove it and put it in a bucket and feed it ammonia. My tanks are densly planted so I can get away with remove the filters completely if I don't feed the fish. 

Main thing at my house is we have a well. Wells need electricity to work:lol:. Water changes are not an option. This is perhaps even more annoying than lack of power. Once the tank runs out, basically that uses water works. You go to wash your hand............... no water...... this gets incredible frustrating. You keep turn on the facet without even thinking about it. A couple hours without power makes you realize how much you use water forget electricity.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Lost power for five days due to ice storm in midwest a few years back. Floated the biowheels in the tank but could not keep temps and lost all but a clown pleco from five tanks. Temperatures dropped to 50 degrees F despite placing camp lanterns under the tanks,floating bags of hot water (still had gas) in the tank,and placing propane heaters under the tanks. I couldn't run the lanterns and propane heaters for more than an hour or two at a time due to fumes that became dangerous without opening windows. Couldn't open windows due to frigid temps. I managed to keep most of them alive with battery operated aerators that I use in bait buckets but by the fourth day, nearly all fish had perished.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Angel079 said:


> You also got planted tanks don't ya (cause I think that's also a BIG factor in the matter of filter outage)


Only 1 of the 4 tanks was planted at the time. I think the water changes really helped circulate the tanks, and keep the bacteria alive. Only fed the fish once and just a little during the outage.
All the fish lived. I was lucky to have the outage late summer, so temperature was not a problem.

So sorry 1077, that is so sad. :-(


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

1077 said:


> Lost power for five days due to ice storm in midwest a few years back. Floated the biowheels in the tank but could not keep temps and lost all but a clown pleco from five tanks. Temperatures dropped to 50 degrees F despite placing camp lanterns under the tanks,floating bags of hot water (still had gas) in the tank,and placing propane heaters under the tanks. I couldn't run the lanterns and propane heaters for more than an hour or two at a time due to fumes that became dangerous without opening windows. Couldn't open windows due to frigid temps. I managed to keep most of them alive with battery operated aerators that I use in bait buckets but by the fourth day, nearly all fish had perished.


That's so sad  It's one of my big fears about living in the Northeast. It would break my heart to lose my fish like that - especialy after trying everything possible to save them.

We're planning on moving this spring and are going to invest in a big generator when we do.

Crossing my fingers until then.


----------



## langod (Nov 28, 2009)

I've gone two days without power here in New Hampshire with no bad effects in my 65g. (well, other than the tank cooling off -- but that's a different problem.)

Last year during the big ice Storm I was without power for 9 days. I ran my tank off my portable generator for about 6 hours per day, and everything survived. I'm sure they were cold and unhappy, but they made it.

I think our fish and supporting critters are more robust than we give them credit for.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Prolly should have bought a generator but During the Ice Storm , You couldn't find a generator. People were stealing them from the porches of those who were running them. Others brought the generators indoors and at least one family lost their dogs and cats by leaving them inside with the generators running. It was a nightmare. Tree limbs and large 100 year old trees were snapping and falling across houses,electrical lines,and all city streets. Don't think I slept but a couple hours the entire week.
You would have thought that I would have purchased a generator after that expierience but as of yet, I have not (says sheepishly). Just can't afford it .


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Man y'all make me remember the 'good ole winters' back home in CO, that was some serious snow at time...but now we're in TN, only had snow 1's so far few days ago with max 1" so nothing really...Last year thou we still lived on the Mtn and caught the tail end of the ice storm that burried KY - Dang was that more tree damage then I ever seen....
We don't have a generator yet (Honestly I donno how bad power outages will get here or not) but have back up heat & water & gas cooker - so that part is at least safe, I have access to 2 generators so it we really where whipped out for few DAYS i'd get that brought in & started.

But I really guess from what I'm reading now, few hrs or even 1 day I'd not have to worry too much about my tanks, that's good news.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

1077 said:


> Prolly should have bought a generator but During the Ice Storm , You couldn't find a generator. People were stealing them from the porches of those who were running them. Others brought the generators indoors and at least one family lost their dogs and cats by leaving them inside with the generators running. It was a nightmare. Tree limbs and large 100 year old trees were snapping and falling across houses,electrical lines,and all city streets. Don't think I slept but a couple hours the entire week.
> You would have thought that I would have purchased a generator after that expierience but as of yet, I have not (says sheepishly). Just can't afford it .


They are crazy expensive. We were looking at a used one (good size one) bc my boyfriend wants to take care of the humans in the house (whereas I only worry about the fish in the case of an outage). And the used prices is around $3,000. :shock:


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

There were a few articles in Aquarium magazines over the past months on this topic. One suggestion from them is to get one of the battery "generators" and just connect an air pump with airstones to circulate the water and maybe the heater. Throw a blanket over the tank to conserve heat. For a day or two this can work (so they say), but the battery will run out if it extends to several days.

In a prior thread here on undergravel filters this issue came up, and someone asked how long the bacteria will survive before they die (and pollute the tank) after the water stops flowing and bringing them oxygen. I went back through my articles and most say several hours. The recommendation is to disconnect the filter (whatever type it may be) so that when power is restored, you are not pumping the "dead water" into the aquarium. The filter can be rinsed and cleaned and reconnected. The bacteria in the tank will likely still be alive and sufficient. Hang-on-back filters that are exposed to air will likely have bacteria surviving to some extent. And as someone above mentioned, in a planted tank you are safer because the plants will begin consuming ammonia/ammonium immediately they have sufficient light and they are producing oxygen.

Byron.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Romad said:


> They are crazy expensive. We were looking at a used one (good size one) bc my boyfriend wants to take care of the humans in the house (whereas I only worry about the fish in the case of an outage). And the used prices is around $3,000. :shock:


For a good sized USED generator?? Dang then they're much more expensive up north then here!!!!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Good point B. I think if it gotten too cold in the tank despite the house having back up heat, I'd cut the insulation vapor barriers to sizes and rap my tanks in it (will prop only make some ~8 degrees diff maybe 10 but that can be diff between life & death for some fish needs).


----------



## langod (Nov 28, 2009)

Byron said:


> There were a few articles in Aquarium magazines over the past months on this topic. One suggestion from them is to get one of the battery "generators" and just connect an air pump with airstones to circulate the water and maybe the heater.


If you're talking about a UPS (Uninterruptible Power Supply) like people use for computers, you'll never be able to run a heater off one - they will run airstones, of course. 
I'm a computer systems manager, so UPS's are something I'm familiar with. A decent sized tank requires a 250-300W heater. That's a similar power requirement as a full size computer "server" . If you spend, say, a $1000 on a UPS, you'll get one that will run a system of 300W for 1 hour of runtime. 
For that same $1000, you can buy a 5000-7000W portable gas generator that will run your aquarium nearly indefinitely -- as well as some lights, TV and your refrigerator -- maybe even your furnace and other bigger systems if you have it wired into your electrical system.


----------



## langod (Nov 28, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> For a good sized USED generator?? Dang then they're much more expensive up north then here!!!!



Sounds like that's a price for a "whole house" standby generator. As I posted above a gas-powered portable generator of reasonable size can be had for <$1000.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Ohhh, I nearly forgot, I had all the food from my fridge on the back porch in coolers during the Ice storm and the Raccoons came for a picnic.:evil: My dog Hoover,not one to miss out ,joined the picnic.:roll:


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

well now i acctually feel good about my area LOL if we get a power outage it hardly ever lasts more than say 6-8 hours and the power company has everything back on.... Romad you are right about the cost of generators in your area but if you come out to my end of the state they aren't so bad..... search GL in western MA and you will see a huge difference  !!! wow i thought i would never say this but I LOVE THE BERKSHIRES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

langod said:


> Sounds like that's a price for a "whole house" standby generator. As I posted above a gas-powered portable generator of reasonable size can be had for <$1000.


But even for the whole house one's USED, they're cheaper then that here. And the smaller sized normal one's that would power my server, computers, tanks, fridge that kinda stuff they're like $200-250 brand new (beats buying a back up for the Server :lol and yes the one's I have in mind here are gas for the whole house one's and and gasoline for the small "normal" one's.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I guess in that situation I would pick my favorite fish and move them to a 30-40gal rubbermaid bid. Then place the bin as close as I can to our indoor fireplace.

We have some of those power supplys for computers and our flat screen. I agree with what was said about how much they handle. The ones we have are also really really really annoying. They have alarms to alert you to loss of power, Its a loud, high pitch beep every 15 seconds. 

There are also car DC/AC converters. These vary in their output, but basically run off the car battery. Of course prolonged use means your car will probably have to be left idling. Once the engine is warm you could heat up some water too. A 600watt converter is less than $100 online.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

@1077
Oh know that's bad!!! Out here int he country I could see this happening too, can't have NOTHING outside that's not locked up REAL good (garbage etc) otherwise they WILL find a way to tear it up over night. But Hoover joining in...that's just evil lol

@bearwithfish well so far *knock on wood* we had 1 that lasted lil over 2 hrs (so I figured be proactive and ask about the tank). I was expecting outages last night cause it dropped rapidly from mid 40's down tto 10 in no time at all, but all was good, so I'm happy.

@Mikaila31 :lol: that was my very first thought when our power went out "where's the inverter for the car". And I actually have to check, cause my Jeep has a 110 outlet inside of it, I just do not know how many watts it will power with the car ideling (I never use it anyway).

Another neat non - generator back up for the fish is to boil hot water on the gas BBQ and fill it in bottles and hang it in the tank - Better then nothing is you have no nothing backup at your hosue. 
I think we're pretty well prepped for the winters here, prepping like we're still living in CO but we're in TN and I hadn't seen no blizzard coming down here yet and the snow they're getting here (or did last year) was next to nothing for my taste (cause I could STILL find my Jeep in the AM without digging YAY)


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

Man, Bad stories! We have had 2 separate storms put us out for a week and another for 2 weeks. (Hurricane Katrina, Rita, and Gustav) This was during the time I did not have live fish. But we have a big generator that runs on LP gas and is connected to the whole house now. During hurricane Gustav we used it pretty much night and day this was really the first time we used it for a long period of time but It was worth every penny! I bought it from some company on ebay for a very good price. The time to get yours is when there isn't a problem. Otherwise, You may not be able to find one. It will keep your fish alive as well as keep you and your family more comfortable. 
So, Sometimes I will keep my filter off for about an hour. From what I am seeing that should not be a problem, right?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Sorry to hear all you went through Rob, had family loose everything thanks to Kathrina, so I am double happy to hear y'all made it through it!

Naw keeping it off for 1 hrs or so, for feeding, cleaning etc, I def don't see no problem there!


----------

